# Sticky  New Outback Sightings Forum



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

Per popular request, we have added new forums specifically for reporting Outback sightings. The forum is called _"*Outback Sightings!*"_ and is located in the *Outbackers Community* group of forums.

Please post sightings in the appropriate regional sub-forums within.

Thank you!


----------

